# Who won - Kovalev or Ward (poll)



## Gully Foyle (May 7, 2016)

IMO Kovalev Won


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Kovalev by a point, and this decision was nowhere near as bad as the Hooker-Perez fight before this one


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/800215243456729089


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

KOTF said:


> Kovalev by a point, and this decision was nowhere near as bad as the Hooker-Perez fight before this one


I don't think it's the fact he won, but I believe he just grabbed 3 belts in a fight he didn't do enough in


----------



## Archer (May 26, 2013)

I scored it a draw, 6-5 1 even


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Archer said:


> I scored it a draw, 6-5 1 even


No even rounds allowed, score it again!


----------



## Ivan Drago (Jun 3, 2013)

Ward won a razor close fight, both guys seemed to be performing below their best. I don't know if that's the quality of the fighter they were facing or the occasion but I'd like to see a rematch.

Still a great fight.

I had Ward 114-113 and I can see a few swing rounds for both guys although I don't think I'd score it different on watching again.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

I've not even seen the fight and I voted Kov cos I'm that kind of guy.


----------



## James Lights Out (Jun 20, 2013)

Kovalev 115-112

Hard to score but thought I was being generous to Ward


----------



## DOM5153 (May 16, 2013)

I had Ward winning, a case can definitely be made for Kovalev for winning. Close fight, I feel as if Ward will win a rematch even clearer. As Malignaggi was saying you have to be doing something with the pressure you put on to actually win rounds, some of the scorecards I've seen in favour of Kovalev have been laughable.


----------



## nvs (May 16, 2013)

Ward won the boxing match, boxing in general lost when Ward got the decision.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Wow really surprised at the lopsided poll. I thought Ward took it by a point or two. I won't argue vehemently with people who think Kovalev won but I think Ward got it by a point or two landing the sharper punches (particularly jabs and body punches) in a majority of rounds. Kovalev winning 6 rounds I could see, but judging round by round, I didn't see 6 rounds that he won. Ward won them. So Ward decision from me.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

nvs said:


> Ward won the boxing match, boxing in general lost when Ward got the decision.


There's no reason to think this. Neither is a major star, Kovalev wasn't able to "Krush" Ward, and the fight itself was entertaining. I'd love to see a rematch. Boxing benefited from this big fight delivering with drama and tension.


----------



## nvs (May 16, 2013)

I do think that. I will never want to see Wards wrestling clinic inside the boxing ring again. 
Wlad vs Povetkin is on the same level with this match in terms of holding done by Ward.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

nvs said:


> I do think that. I will never want to see Wards wrestling clinic inside the boxing ring again.
> Wlad vs Povetkin is on the same level with this match in terms of holding done by Ward.


Nonsense, Wlad leans on his opponent every chance he gets and doesn't punch at all. Ward engages in in-fighting in the clinch, and his victory relied far more on jabbing from a distance than in-fighting. Boxing did not lose anything, a big fight delivered with a display of tactical boxing from both and significant drama. Kovalev getting the decision doesn't somehow revive the sport.


----------



## nvs (May 16, 2013)

@Bogotazo ok now we just need to wait and see when Ward sells out any arena in few hours since people want to see him fight.

I am talking on my behalf and i do not want to see him fight. Thats why people like Froch and not Ward even though Froch lost to Ward.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

nvs said:


> @Bogotazo ok now we just need to wait and see when Ward sells out any arena in few hours since people want to see him fight.
> 
> I am talking on my behalf and i do not want to see him fight. Thats why people like Froch and not Ward even though Froch lost to Ward.


Froch didn't save the sport either with huge stardom so like I said, Ward winning officially hasn't affected much. Kovalev is still who he is, Ward is still who he is.


----------



## Brighton Bomber (May 25, 2013)

I had it a draw myself. The fight was too close for one man to say he was the better, we need the rematch to get a more definitive answer. 

Both men's stock rose in my opinion. Ward's shown he isn't just a front runner that he has heart and can dig deep when needed. Kovalev showed he's far more than a puncher, his jab and footwork are elite level, he was out boxing Ward from range if you can believe it. 

What we saw last night was 2 of the best P4P fighters in the world and 2 future HOF's engaged in a close battle, it was simply brilliant.


----------



## Irländsk (Jun 3, 2013)

Anyone that watched the fight objectively must have Kovalev winning.
Only the few fans of Andre Ward could think his pot shot and hug tactics won him the fight.
On a side note, is Ward on house arrest or something? That motherfucker has never fought a meaningful fight far from home.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Irländsk said:


> Anyone that watched the fight objectively must have Kovalev winning.


No.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Irländsk said:


> Anyone that watched the fight objectively must have Kovalev winning.
> Only the few fans of Andre Ward could think his pot shot and hug tactics won him the fight.
> On a side note, is Ward on house arrest or something? That motherfucker has never fought a meaningful fight far from home.


Listen, I'm part Russian and I had decent money on Kovalev. I had Ward winning the fight, he took over and dominated IMO in the second half of the fight. I didn't watch the HBO telecast, they can't score for shit and in a fight of inches (which is how close Ward was making Kovalev miss by) it's very hard for people in a crowd and people who lack the sharp vision that I have to see what is actually happening. This reminds me of Bradley-PAC 1 where people listened to HBO bias and couldn't see the power puncher just missing, over and over again while being outjabbed and taking shots to the body.
Ward got his timing down and had Kovalev swinging and hoping for the best in the second half of the fight.


----------



## JohnAnthony (Jun 6, 2013)

kovalev.

anyone who gave it to ward is giving him every close round.

It seems like kovalev had to dominate the round to win it on most cards.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

DOM5153 said:


> I had Ward winning, a case can definitely be made for Kovalev for winning. Close fight, I feel as if Ward will win a rematch even clearer. As Malignaggi was saying you have to be doing something with the pressure you put on to actually win rounds, some of the scorecards I've seen in favour of Kovalev have been laughable.


The reverse is you can't just give a quiet round to the 'slick boxer', in many of those rounds Kovalev was dictating when and where the action took place.


----------



## JohnAnthony (Jun 6, 2013)

2 of the judges never gave him a round from 7 to 12.

surely that's crazy.

I'm gonna re watch


----------



## REDC (Dec 12, 2015)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/800229281074855936


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

"I'm just happy that I kicked his ass"


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Froch didn't save the sport either with huge stardom so like I said, Ward winning officially hasn't affected much. Kovalev is still who he is, Ward is still who he is.


Froch sold out Wembley, boxed in front of 80,000.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Ernest Shackleton said:


> Froch sold out Wembley, boxed in front of 80,000.


He definitely boosted British boxing.


----------



## nvs (May 16, 2013)

More i think about it the more certain in am that Kovalev won.


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

Watch the fight on mute. The crowd went crazy every time Ward took a breath


----------



## ero-sennin (May 25, 2013)

Ward. Clearly too.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Could have gone either way so im happy that it was close on the cards,that way there can be no complaints.

I thought kov was the better man 1-6 generally and ward 6-12.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

One to watch said:


> Could have gone either way so im happy that it was close on the cards,that way there can be no complaints.
> 
> I thought kov was the better man 1-6 generally and ward 6-12.


That's the problem though, the judges have it close so avoid scrutiny but their cards aren't great. Two didn't give Kovalev a single round after 6, if they'd have given him the 10th like everyone else seems to then he'd have won, but because it's close they don't come under pressure to justify it.

This seems to happen a lot, where people win fights but it seems the judges score it randomly anyway, what are they watching in this sport?


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

Kovalev struggled to land clean, it was so close but had he landed a few more clean punches I would of given him the fight...

I was unbiased to and maybe even wanted him Kovalev to win just to set up the Stevenson fight nicely, but Ward was just landing more and rocking back the head of Kovalev with sharp shots...

Saying that I didnt do a round by round score card...


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

REDC said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/800229281074855936


Somebody paid that good money lols.


----------



## Kissan (May 18, 2013)

Kovalev won the first six rounds, including a knockdown. Even if you gave Ward all other rounds, which were some very close ones that could have gone either way, Kov should have gotten the W.
Not a disgrace but doubtful to say the least.

Kov was the champ, usually you have to do "more" than the champ to get the belts. And 3 US judges.


----------



## stevebhoy87 (Jun 4, 2013)

Kovalev 114-113 for me


----------



## Strike (Jun 4, 2012)

Ward and I can't stand him. He landed the cleaner shots and in many rounds Kovalev just walked forward doing nothing. He didn't throw the right hand enough, he got hit with crisp counters when his jab started falling short and I thought Ward won a close but clear decision. I was disappointed in Kovalev who simply didn't apply enough intelligent pressure after the KD. That shot was not even flush on the chin or with the knuckle and it had Ward badly hurt. If he had pressed off the jab and throw the right more he may well have got Ward badly enough hurt to change the outcome of the fight.

But he let Ward's confidence grow and by the end his punches were arm punches that looked in slow motion.

Ward is a dirty fucker too, and the ref only speaking to Kovalev for pushing down on Ward was a joke. Ward ducked low into Kovalev the moment the range was closed to stop him teeing off, so if the guys head is down by your waist it's hard not to end up with you arms pushing them down.

I wanted Kovalev to win as Ward bores me to tears and is almost always in ugly fights, but Ward won.


----------



## Dinamita85 (Jun 14, 2013)

Not sure how people had ward winning... He didn't do enough.. He came on late... I don't think I'd even give him a round til about the 6th... And I was watching it unbiased... I appreciated wards adjustments but sorry kovalev took that... This and the hooker fight really helped in switching me off from boxing


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

Kovalev by 3.


----------



## uraharakisuke (May 16, 2013)

Had Ward edge it for me. He found a way to win whereas Kov, again, took his foot off the gas mid rounds.


----------



## tezel8764 (May 16, 2013)

:conf


----------



## BustaBloodvessel (Apr 12, 2016)

Pretty sure Ward won via UD. Its in the record books deal with it. :flossy


----------



## DOM5153 (May 16, 2013)

JamieC said:


> The reverse is you can't just give a quiet round to the 'slick boxer', in many of those rounds Kovalev was dictating when and where the action took place.


Interesting point, I felt as if Ward ended up dictating when and where the action was taking place. If Kovalev had been dictating that, Ward wouldn't have spent most of his time out of range or too close for Kovalev to get his punches off. I thought before this fight took place that Wards comfort level at every single distance was going to be the key to victory, I felt Wards gameplay vindicated my pick. If a rematch takes place, do you think Kovalev can make the necessary adjustments to beat Ward??


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

kovalev 116-112


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)




----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

DOM5153 said:


> Interesting point, I felt as if Ward ended up dictating when and where the action was taking place. If Kovalev had been dictating that, Ward wouldn't have spent most of his time out of range or too close for Kovalev to get his punches off. I thought before this fight took place that Wards comfort level at every single distance was going to be the key to victory, I felt Wards gameplay vindicated my pick. If a rematch takes place, do you think Kovalev can make the necessary adjustments to beat Ward??


I don't know, Ward tried several times to get inside but was put off by the jab and sheer strength and ended up just moving round the edges of the ring, so when he was taking scrappy jabs and not doing much better but was being moved around there's fair shout to give them to Kovalev, you have to give all of them to Ward to get Ward winning


----------



## Ivan Drago (Jun 3, 2013)

Irländsk said:


> Anyone that watched the fight objectively must have Kovalev winning.
> Only the few fans of Andre Ward could think his pot shot and hug tactics won him the fight.
> On a side note, is Ward on house arrest or something? That motherfucker has never fought a meaningful fight far from home.


Which six rounds did Kovalev definitively win beyond question?


----------



## DirtyDan (May 25, 2013)

Ward clearly won 7 rounds to 5. You simply cannot score it any other way.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Ward 115-112


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

DirtyDan said:


> Ward clearly won 7 rounds to 5. You simply cannot score it any other way.


Shithouse


----------



## bazzel (Jun 21, 2013)

DOM5153 said:


> Interesting point, I felt as if Ward ended up dictating when and where the action was taking place. If Kovalev had been dictating that, Ward wouldn't have spent most of his time out of range or too close for Kovalev to get his punches off. I thought before this fight took place that Wards comfort level at every single distance was going to be the key to victory, I felt Wards gameplay vindicated my pick. If a rematch takes place, do you think Kovalev can make the necessary adjustments to beat Ward??


I'd agree that ward adapted the best,and had kovalev figured out well by the end.
But, ward couldn't really deal with kov at range. kov was good enough to keep him on the end of his punches at range. So ward stopped throwing from there and, and instead followed his punches in to close job down.
I think ward has the skills and tactics to win a rematch. But it's going to be very close again if he can't find a way to get the better of kov at range


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

I dont get people saying it was a robbery, imo either fighter could of got the decision...

Off top name some of boxings biggest robberies??? Then compare them against this fight... My memory is terrible, but off the top Murray/Martinez (was talking about this last week which is why i mention it), Burns/Beltran, DLH/Tito, Chisora/Hellenuis... Name some more!!!


----------



## Gully Foyle (May 7, 2016)

You gotta give a unified champion benefit of the doubt, but the judges were leaning toward ward in every close round...tough to call that fair judging.


----------



## Mrboogie23 (Jun 4, 2013)

I scored it 114-113 for Kovalev. 6 rounds to 6 rounds but the knockdown gave Kovalev the win for me. It was a close fight and shouldn't be called a robbery. They'll do it again, and the fans win because it was a good fight.


----------



## Dazl1212 (May 16, 2013)

Other than round 2 I dont think there was anything "clear" about this fight.


----------



## rossco (Jun 9, 2013)

Both of them are low punch output pussies who wouldn't go past 6 rounds with a prime Chic Calderwood.


----------



## Kieran (Jun 6, 2012)

Can't understand the Kov vote. If anyone read my posts in the build up to the fight, I had Kov by KO, but Ward barring the KD clearly landed the cleaner shots and was effective in nullifying Kov. Not my style of boxing but give the man his due.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Floyd_g.o.a.t said:


>


Punch stats dont mean a lot but on those Kovalev landed more across the board. Ward was more accurate but was also less engaging, I guess you can twist them either way you please.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Kieran said:


> Can't understand the Kov vote. If anyone read my posts in the build up to the fight, I had Kov by KO, but Ward barring the KD clearly landed the cleaner shots and was effective in nullifying Kov. Not my style of boxing but give the man his due.


Kovalev also was landing a lot of clean punches. Especially with his jab.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Kieran said:


> Can't understand the Kov vote. If anyone read my posts in the build up to the fight, I had Kov by KO, but Ward barring the KD clearly landed the cleaner shots and was effective in nullifying Kov. Not my style of boxing but give the man his due.


I had Kovalev nullifying Ward in some of those quiet rounds as well


----------



## DirtyDan (May 25, 2013)

Kissan said:


> Kovalev won the first six rounds, including a knockdown. Even if you gave Ward all other rounds, which were some very close ones that could have gone either way, Kov should have gotten the W.
> Not a disgrace but doubtful to say the least.
> 
> Kov was the champ, usually you have to do "more" than the champ to get the belts. And 3 US judges.


How the fuck did Kova win the 5th? Lol, wut?


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

DirtyDan said:


> How the fuck did Kova win the 5th? Lol, wut?


How do fuck can anybody think that this was a CLEAR win. lols.
Learn boxing pls.


----------



## DirtyDan (May 25, 2013)

Berliner said:


> How do fuck can anybody think that this was a CLEAR win. lols.
> Learn boxing pls.


Because it was? 7 rounds to 5, Ward winning rounds 3, 5, 7, 8, 9, 11 and 12.

You can laugh, you can cry, you can be angry, you can be sad.. fact remains... AND THE NEW..


----------



## rossco (Jun 9, 2013)

Kieran said:


> Can't understand the Kov vote. If anyone read my posts in the build up to the fight, I had Kov by KO, but Ward barring the KD clearly landed the cleaner shots and was effective in nullifying Kov. Not my style of boxing but give the man his due.


Nah, It could have gone either way. I noticed lots of little shots landed by Kovalev that didn't get mentioned by the biased Sky commentary who were way too busy mentioning Wards good work. I predicted a Ward points win but I thought it would be a lot less of a chess match and more of a scrappy affair dictated by Ward. Kov was the aggressor but Ward was impressive defensively. He had Kov punching air a lot of the time, he wasn't just hugging and holding like I mostly thought he would do.


----------



## Sweet Pea (Jun 22, 2013)

Man, this fight is really splitting folks. Looks like I oughta watch it.


----------



## conradically (Jul 12, 2013)

Gully Foyle said:


> You gotta give a unified champion benefit of the doubt, but the judges were leaning toward ward in every close round...tough to call that fair judging.


no, you don't have to give anyone the "benefit of the doubt" -- where did you get that idea?


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

DirtyDan said:


> *Because it was?* 7 rounds to 5, Ward winning rounds 3, 5, 7, 8, 9, 11 and 12.
> 
> You can laugh, you can cry, you can be angry, you can be sad.. fact remains... AND THE NEW..


No it wasnt.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Brighton Bomber said:


> I had it a draw myself. The fight was too close for one man to say he was the better, we need the rematch to get a more definitive answer.
> 
> Both men's stock rose in my opinion. Ward's shown he isn't just a front runner that he has heart and can dig deep when needed. Kovalev showed he's far more than a puncher, his jab and footwork are elite level, he was out boxing Ward from range if you can believe it.
> 
> What we saw last night was 2 of the best P4P fighters in the world and 2 future HOF's engaged in a close battle, it was simply brilliant.


Really brings a tear to my eye. Great fighters


----------



## DirtyDan (May 25, 2013)

Berliner said:


> No it wasnt.


But it was though? It's an undeniable fact, like tko6 or 9 rounds to 3 for Mayweather against Pac. Ward beats him more convincingly this time around with those savage body shots, the blueprint is out.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

DirtyDan said:


> But it was though? It's an undeniable fact, like tko6 or 9 rounds to 3 for Mayweather against Pac. Ward beats him more convincingly this time around with those savage body shots, the blueprint is out.


Its an opinion not a fact. You are funny.


----------



## DirtyDan (May 25, 2013)

Berliner said:


> Its an opinion not a fact. You are funny.


It isn't an opinion though, it literally just happened not even 12 hours ago. 114-113, it's a fact just like tko6. It happened, deal with it.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

DirtyDan said:


> It isn't an opinion though, it literally just happened not even 12 hours ago. 114-113, it's a fact just like tko6. It happened, deal with it.


That Ward won is a fact. That Ward won clearly and that you cant score it for Kovalev is an opinion. Man you are dumb as fuck. Probably a Trump voter lols.


----------



## Gully Foyle (May 7, 2016)

conradically said:


> no, you don't have to give anyone the "benefit of the doubt" -- where did you get that idea?


You must be new to the sport


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

I like Andre Ward. Great fighter. No way in hell did he sweep the last six.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Lighten up guys, some of you seem angrier than Andre's abs :yep


__
http://instagr.am/p/BNBhG7oAeyD/


----------



## El-Terrible (Jun 5, 2013)

DOM5153 said:


> I had Ward winning, a case can definitely be made for Kovalev for winning. Close fight, I feel as if Ward will win a rematch even clearer. As Malignaggi was saying you have to be doing something with the pressure you put on to actually win rounds, some of the scorecards I've seen in favour of Kovalev have been laughable.


Malignaggi is not known for objectivity. If you have to do something with the pressure to win rounds then surely you have to do even more to win rounds if your game plan is to back up constantly and hold every chance you get. You cannot give rounds to the guy holding and being backed up just because he got through a round without being badly hurt. It seems Ward was given some rounds by virtue of the fact he managed to escape without being seriously hurt having done virtually nothing himself in that round. If no one is hitting cleanly or decisively in exchanges, the guy throwing more and pressing the action wins the round.


----------



## Lampley (Jun 4, 2013)

I had it 114-113 for Kovalev but don't take any issue with the outcome in favor of Ward. Scoring this fight requires a lot of nuance, and the judges always will be impacted by their viewing angle at any given time. Ward was able to make Kovalev miss and land some subtle inside shots, while I preferred Kovalev's management of distance. But you're really getting into the weeds when you have to score a fight on that basis.

If you're a dedicated fan, last night was exactly what a PfP fight should be. Each man was able to accomplish some of what he wanted, while also negating the other man's strengths. It was a world class battle between two greats. Can't wait to watch the rematch.


----------



## Mrboogie23 (Jun 4, 2013)

Lampley said:


> I had it 114-113 for Kovalev but don't take any issue with the outcome in favor of Ward. Scoring this fight requires a lot of nuance, and the judges always will be impacted by their viewing angle at any given time. Ward was able to make Kovalev miss and land some subtle inside shots, while I preferred Kovalev's management of distance. But you're really getting into the weeds when you have to score a fight on that basis.
> 
> If you're a dedicated fan, last night was exactly what a PfP fight should be. Each man was able to accomplish some of what he wanted, while also negating the other man's strengths. It was a world class battle between two greats. Can't wait to watch the rematch.


Quoted for truth


----------



## Someguy101 (Jun 4, 2013)

DirtyDan said:


> Because it was? 7 rounds to 5, Ward winning rounds 3, 5, 7, 8, 9, 11 and 12.
> 
> You can laugh, you can cry, you can be angry, you can be sad.. fact remains... AND THE NEW..


That is SEVEN rounds.....so factor in the 5 Kov rounds AND A KNOCKDOWN that makes 77. a Draw, at least.


----------



## Ivan Drago (Jun 3, 2013)

Someguy101 said:


> That is SEVEN rounds.....so factor in the 5 Kov rounds AND A KNOCKDOWN that makes 77. a Draw, at least.


7-5 to Ward with the Kovalev KD gives you 114-113 to Ward.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Strike said:


> Ward and I can't stand him. He landed the cleaner shots and in many rounds Kovalev just walked forward doing nothing. He didn't throw the right hand enough, he got hit with crisp counters when his jab started falling short and I thought Ward won a close but clear decision. I was disappointed in Kovalev who simply didn't apply enough intelligent pressure after the KD. That shot was not even flush on the chin or with the knuckle and it had Ward badly hurt. If he had pressed off the jab and throw the right more he may well have got Ward badly enough hurt to change the outcome of the fight.
> 
> But he let Ward's confidence grow and by the end his punches were arm punches that looked in slow motion.
> 
> ...


:good

This response should be a sticky.

- And despite all that, I technically give the fight to Sergey, 6 -6 plus the KD, but the simple fact is that Sergey deserved to lose. He just didn't do enough, not for the judges, not for the fans, not even for himself.

This was the first time Ward was in a fairly boring fight, in which it wasn't HIS fault.

I feel like Kovalev let me down, personally.


----------



## Uncle Rico (May 24, 2013)

Kovalev won


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Gully Foyle said:


> You gotta give a unified champion benefit of the doubt, but the judges were leaning toward ward in every close round...tough to call that fair judging.


What?

You don't give anyone 'the benefit of the doubt'.


----------



## Oli (Jun 6, 2013)

No wonder nobody watches boxing anymore.


----------



## Dipset (Jun 9, 2013)

Pacquiao Marquez 1=Ward won.

If you knock a guy down & he gets up, progressively fights you to a stand still & people's perceptions are "there is only 1 point difference or a it's draw"....then you lost.

Ward won more rounds IMO. I would have accepted a draw because of the knock. Sergy is GREAT FIGHTER P4P#2....BUT HE FADED in the mid to late rounds.

S.O.G give him a rematch, then fight Stevenson.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

I'm surprised people thought it was a boring fight. The crowd loved it and the back and forth exchanges were great as well as the technical jousting.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Round 1 - Easy round and great start for Kovalev. 10 - 9 Kovalev

Round 2 - Kovalev applying pressure early and landing with pretty much every power shot he throws, Wards does not appear to be prepared for that pace just yet and then gets his by a massive shot and Ward is down. He has not completely recovered but manages to make it through the round. Most dominant Kovalev round in the fight. 10 - 8 Kovalev

Round 3 - Bit of a scuffle early and Ward refuses to touch gloves. Ward starts to get into his rhythm and lands the cleaner shots and making Kovalev miss. It seems like Ward has recovered. 10 - 9 Ward.

Round 4 - Ward has slowed the pace down and it's a close round but Kovalev lands some some great shots and triples his jab towards the end. 10 - 9 Kovalev.

Round 5 - Clearest round so far for Andre Ward. Making Kovalev miss with his jab to the body and landing some clean body and head shots. 10 - 9 Ward.

Round 6 - Kovalev pretty much controlling the action in this fight and not letting Ward capitalise on the inside. Ward may have been hurt by a right hand and he retaliates with some nice body shots at the end but it's a comfortable Kovalev round. 10 - 9 Kovalev.

*Halfway Stage - 58-55 Kovalev*

Round 7 - Ward brings the pace down and Kovalev is missing many many punches. Andre lands his most cleanest jab at the halfway point and Sergey takes it well. Action intensifies during the last minute with Kovalev landing a nice crisp jab and Ward doing great on the inside and landing some jabs. Ward round and both fighters showing signs of slowing down but Kovalev taking his foot off the pedal slightly. 10 - 9 Ward.

Round 8 - Slow start to the round with not much landing but the action gets going in the centre of the ring with Ward landing a nice jab and slipping Kovalev's punches. Both fighters fighting on the inside and clinching but Andre is landing the cleaner and the more effective body punches. 10 - 9 Ward.

Round 9 - It seems clear that Ward's strategy in this round is the slow down the pace and disrupt Kovalev from finding his rhythm as he is targeting that body with a jab, one he is landing effectively. Kovalev begins to retaliate with his own jab to the money but not landing successfully. Sergey goes back upstairs and begins to land his jab and follows up with a right hand. Ward trying to rough Kovalev up inside and signs of Kovalev tiring, the body shots gives this round to Ward. Perhaps Ward's clearest since round 5. 10 - 9 Ward. (Lederman gives it to Kovalev?!)

Round 10 - More action in this round as they enter the Championship rounds. Both fighters landing some great jabs to the head. Andre counters Sergey with a nice left hook but Kovalev fires back with a great right hand which would have dropped many. Momentum is continuously shifting for both fighters and they land a jab at the same time. Great round for both but Kovalev edges it for me. 10 - 9 Kovalev

Round 11 - Both fighters begin wary and Ward lands a jab to the head and jab to the body followed by Kovalev landing a jab to the head and a straight right to the body, it's back and forth until Ward lands a left hook which he takes well although pushes him back. Andre and Sergey landing single shots in the centre and both landing well with Kovalev appearing to lander the more effective punches. They tussle and Ward lands a hard body shot, Kovalev's hands are down and Ward hits him with the best left hook he's landed all night. Sergey takes it very well and gets back in position and lands a jab and proceeds to run after Ward instead of cutting the ring off. They both look tired at this stage and after a tussle the action proceeds to an end with Ward snapping Kovalev's head back with a jab.

Round 12 - Ward and Kovalev keen on making this round count by throwing more punches, the early parts of the round dominated by Ward with some clean, effective left hooks and a crisp overhand right. Kovalev continues to come forward and lands a great left hook of his own. Both fighters continue to grapple and clinch whilst landing body shots and appear to each land a shot below the belt too. Kovalev finishes with some nice jabs with Ward stealing a quick combination at the end. 10 - 9 Ward
*
114 - 113 Ward.*

Something I noticed after watching the fight again, Kovalev is a beast and he got hit with some very hard shots. Andre Ward was excelling with the left hook and Kovalev did not appear to have an answer for that, this was the same left hook that dropped Barrera.

Kovalev's best punch for me was his jab, when he was beginning to get comfortable with throwing it, he would often land at will however Ward used his jab to the body very efficiently and this brought the pace down to his level. Kovalev didn't use his jab to the body too much, this is one of his great punches but he didn't utilise this here.

After re-watching it is apparent that Ward consistently landed the cleaner punches especially in the second half of the fight and Kovalev didn't have the engine. Sergey took his gas off the pedal and lost many rounds down the stretch, he done many good things but was getting hit flush alot and had many long periods of inactivity during rounds.

Please let me know where you disagree and we can discuss the rounds but I disagree that this was a robbery, this was a damn close fight and I feel many were expecting Sergey to stop Ward but after round 9 it appeared it was going to go the distance. This must've clouded people's judgement with who won the fight which is why there were screams of robbery but this was far from that.

If you feel Kovalev won the fight, let's debate. In my opinion Ward will win the rematch more decisively if it ever took place, unless Kovalev finishes him early, his tank will let him down.


----------



## LayItDown (Jun 17, 2013)

The knockdown should have been the difference to give Kovalev the win, a draw at the very least. Ward definitely won the second-half of the fight, though I don't think he did enough to get the nod. Watched it LIVE without commentary (not by choice). Just my opinion.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

nvs said:


> More i think about it the more certain in am that Kovalev won.


That's now how scoring a fight works. You're talking yourself into it.


----------



## conradically (Jul 12, 2013)

Someguy101 said:


> That is SEVEN rounds.....so factor in the 5 Kov rounds AND A KNOCKDOWN that makes 77. a Draw, at least.


no it doesn't. Work it out on pen and paper and get back to us.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Floyd_g.o.a.t said:


> Round 1 - Easy round and great start for Kovalev. 10 - 9 Kovalev
> 
> Round 2 - Kovalev applying pressure early and landing with pretty much every power shot he throws, Wards does not appear to be prepared for that pace just yet and then gets his by a massive shot and Ward is down. He has not completely recovered but manages to make it through the round. Most dominant Kovalev round in the fight. 10 - 8 Kovalev
> 
> ...


I think this was my exact card, though I think 4 and 12 I switched around. 4 was close though, and I thought the 12th was close but wasn't sure who won that one. I like your breakdown and I'll be posting a similar one. This is how people should debate fights, isolate particular close rounds that made the difference and discuss them, rather than talk vaguely about margins and overall impressions of the fight.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

LayItDown said:


> The knockdown should have been the difference to give Kovalev the win, a draw at the very least. Ward definitely won the second-half of the fight, though I don't think he did enough to get the nod. Watched it LIVE without commentary (not by choice). Just my opinion.


7-5 is 114-113, not a draw. A draw means scoring an even round which isn't really a thing nowadays.


----------



## Mrboogie23 (Jun 4, 2013)

Floyd_g.o.a.t said:


> Round 1 - Easy round and great start for Kovalev. 10 - 9 Kovalev
> 
> Round 2 - Kovalev applying pressure early and landing with pretty much every power shot he throws, Wards does not appear to be prepared for that pace just yet and then gets his by a massive shot and Ward is down. He has not completely recovered but manages to make it through the round. Most dominant Kovalev round in the fight. 10 - 8 Kovalev
> 
> ...


I'm at work but I believe I gave the 12th to Kovalev. Makes my card even with a point given to Kova for the knockdown. 114-113 to Kovalev for me.

Close fight, hard to score. Not mad either way.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

In round 6 when Kovalev landed that punch and Roy said some shit about the eardrum.

Was that even a legal punch?

Looked like it got deflected and then hit the backside of the neck, at best it was just barely legal.


Anyway, that hip thrust in the 7th won Kovalev the event.


----------



## DirtyDan (May 25, 2013)

Someguy101 said:


> That is SEVEN rounds.....so factor in the 5 Kov rounds AND A KNOCKDOWN that makes 77. a Draw, at least.


No it doesn't. A KD takes a point away from Ward on top of losing a round, it doesn't add a point for Kovalev. So if Ward won 7 rounds to 5, the usual score would be 115-113, but the point taken away means 114-113. Ward UD


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

This is why I shouldn't watch those shit livestreams at 5 in the morning, youtube is a much more satisfying experience.


Had rounds 1,2,3,4 and 10 for Kovalev at first, very undecided about 12 wanted to make it a 10-10 round but if I had to I guess a slight edge to Kovalev.

Reviewing round 3 made me wonder why I ever scored it for Kovalev.

Think the 12th should go the Kovalev but Ward's success in the last 15 second puts doubt on my mind.

So I guess a draw at first (10-10 12th round), and Ward by 1 after reviewing it.

His bodyshots on the inside did it for me during the middle rounds, but were also a big factor in the last moments of the 12th round even if I didn't have Ward winning that round.


----------



## Mrboogie23 (Jun 4, 2013)

dyna said:


> This is why I shouldn't watch those shit livestreams at 5 in the morning, youtube is a much more satisfying experience.
> 
> Had rounds 1,2,3,4 and 10 for Kovalev at first, very undecided about 12 wanted to make it a 10-10 round but if I had to I guess a slight edge to Kovalev.
> 
> ...


Good post.

I personally believe the 3rd was clearly a Ward round. The 12th was a hard one but I believe I gave it to Kovalev.


----------



## wow_junky (Jun 21, 2012)

Has anyone got a gif of Ward doing the bolo showboat and eating a jab to the face for his efforts?


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

*Fight score app*


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

114-113 Kovalev

Same as the judges but I gave Kovalev round 10, I cant really see how Ward won round 3 Kovalev was doing well


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Dipset said:


> Pacquiao Marquez 1=Ward won.
> 
> If you knock a guy down & he gets up, progressively fights you to a stand still & people's perceptions are "there is only 1 point difference or a it's draw"....then you lost.
> 
> ...


6-6 a draw and Kovalev wins by 1 point because of the knockdown which is what I had it

Kovalev faded in the last 6 so it was 5-1 Andre in the last 6. But Ward didnt do anything for the first 6 which is why I had it 5-1 Kovalev in the first 6


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Strike said:


> Ward and I can't stand him. He landed the cleaner shots and in many rounds Kovalev just walked forward doing nothing. He didn't throw the right hand enough, he got hit with crisp counters when his jab started falling short and I thought Ward won a close but clear decision. I was disappointed in Kovalev who simply didn't apply enough intelligent pressure after the KD. That shot was not even flush on the chin or with the knuckle and it had Ward badly hurt. If he had pressed off the jab and throw the right more he may well have got Ward badly enough hurt to change the outcome of the fight.
> 
> But he let Ward's confidence grow and by the end his punches were arm punches that looked in slow motion.
> 
> ...


You have to score it round by round though, the first 4 rounds Ward didnt throw anything, I admit Kovalev was terrible in the second half but Ward was scared to throw in the first half, when I watched it I thought Ward won but then I scored it round by round and realised Ward didnt get going properly til round 7


----------



## DOM5153 (May 16, 2013)

El-Terrible said:


> Malignaggi is not known for objectivity. If you have to do something with the pressure to win rounds then surely you have to do even more to win rounds if your game plan is to back up constantly and hold every chance you get. You cannot give rounds to the guy holding and being backed up just because he got through a round without being badly hurt. It seems Ward was given some rounds by virtue of the fact he managed to escape without being seriously hurt having done virtually nothing himself in that round. If no one is hitting cleanly or decisively in exchanges, the guy throwing more and pressing the action wins the round.





El-Terrible said:


> Malignaggi is not known for objectivity. If you have to do something with the pressure to win rounds then surely you have to do even more to win rounds if your game plan is to back up constantly and hold every chance you get. You cannot give rounds to the guy holding and being backed up just because he got through a round without being badly hurt. It seems Ward was given some rounds by virtue of the fact he managed to escape without being seriously hurt having done virtually nothing himself in that round. If no one is hitting cleanly or decisively in exchanges, the guy throwing more and pressing the action wins the round.


Backing up and clinching whenever he got the chance? That would be ignoring the work Ward was getting done whilst Kovalev was following him around the ring and missing punches, that doesn't sound very objective to me. In all seriousness Ward had to adjust his distance to ensure he wasn't on the end of Kovalevs punches and the fight didn't take place at Kovalevs optimum distance. Seriously did you expect Ward to oblige Kovalev and meet him in the centre of the ring and go to battle. He stayed either just outside of Kovalevs range and tried to draw his leads, or he closed the distance quickly and worked on his way in and also when the clinch breaked off and Kovalev was moving away. It was the sweet science and by the end of the fight Ward had Kovalev thoroughly worked out.


----------



## GlassJaw (Jun 8, 2013)

Kovalev 7-5


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

i had it 6-6 with the KD giving Kovalev the slight edge.


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)




----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Someguy101 said:


> That is SEVEN rounds.....so factor in the 5 Kov rounds AND A KNOCKDOWN that makes 77. a Draw, at least.


Your mathematics doenst check out here. Ward winning seven rounds equates to 115 points. Kovalev winning 5 rounds equates to 113. One extra point off of ward for being knocked down and you get 114-113. 7 rounds to 5(1kd).


----------



## McKay (Jun 6, 2012)

114-113 Kovalev, but it was really close. Can't wait for the rematch.


----------



## McKay (Jun 6, 2012)

MichiganWarrior said:


> I'm surprised people thought it was a boring fight. The crowd loved it and the back and forth exchanges were great as well as the technical jousting.


Been thinking that myself. I watched it this morning when I woke up and thought it was great. It wasn't an all out slug fest but anybody expecting that DKSAB. It was 2 highly skilled guys at the top of their game and neither of them were spoiling. I thought Kov edged it with the KD but it's only a one round swing to get the same score as all 3 judges and there were enough close rounds. I really want to see a rematch.


----------



## techks (Jun 4, 2013)

Didn't see the fight but seriously don't get the Ward hate. Dude got dropped and got up to go a decision against one of the most intimidating guys in the sport. I literally remember him saying something in the line of, "I wanted to kill Pascal". Props to both guys and Kovalev convinced me actually since the Hopkins fight that he's more than a puncher. Can't wait to watch and glad two PFP guys got in there. Lets appreciate fights like this anytime they happen regardless the post-fight results.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

I have officially reached the point of not giving a fuck.



Who's with me? :hat


----------



## techks (Jun 4, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> I'm surprised people thought it was a boring fight. The crowd loved it and the back and forth exchanges were great as well as the technical jousting.


Sweet science aint appreciated enough. I say that in general as I haven't seen Kov/Ward fight yet. Actually like both guys so can't be biased. I actually admired Floyd nullifying Pacquiao for instance while people were bitching about that being boring.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

techks said:


> Sweet science aint appreciated enough. I say that in general as I haven't seen Kov/Ward fight yet. Actually like both guys so can't be biased. I actually admired Floyd nullifying Pacquiao for instance while people were bitching about that being boring.


I can see why people found that fight boring, but this fight had some wicked punches and exchanges


----------



## techks (Jun 4, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> I can see why people found that fight boring, but this fight had some wicked punches and exchanges


Yes me too but the constant "this is boring!" complaint overshadows the science that the winner does. That I have a problem with. As I always say, if a fighter is so boring cut the ring off and make them throw more. If that can't be done obviously they're doing something right.

I haven't seen it yet so whether Ward winning or not on my scorecard is yet to happen. On record, he is the winner and that is not subjective. I'm still excited that this fight happen I tip my hat off to both fighters.


----------



## KO-KING (Nov 9, 2014)

I had it 114 each 

Gave last draw 

Could see 114 113 either way... No robbery


----------



## Mr. Brain (Jun 4, 2013)

Archer said:


> I scored it a draw, 6-5 1 even


6-5-1 is a win for whoever you gave the 6 to.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

I just scored the fight again paying extremely close attention to the punches landed. I felt confident at the end of each round declaring who I thought the winner was. Here are my notes. I'm prepared to defend any round on this card.

Round 1-Kovalev lands a big jab, a 1-2, a combination through Ward's guard, which wins him the round as Ward just landed a few jabs to the body. *Kovalev.*

Round 2: 10-8 *Kovalev*. They were exchanging jabs evenly until that big right hand.

Round 3: Ward lands a good jab, a little left hook inside, and a leaping left later in the round. Kovalev just lands some glancing shots and a glancing right. *Ward.
*
Round 4: Good right from Kovalev, then another few good rights countering Ward's left jabs/hooks. *Kovalev.
*
Round 5: Good body shot from Ward, then a good left hook. Another good left hook. They trade jabs, and then Ward lands a right. Jab by Ward. *Ward*.

Round 6: Ward lands some jabs to the body, Kovalev lands a slight right, then another, then another, then a left hook. *Kovalev.*

Round 7: Ward lands a body shot. Lands a jab, then a right to the body. Another jab, then they trade body shots. A jab for Kovalev, then Ward lands some left hooks inside. *Ward.
*
Round 8: Left hook from Ward, he lands some little body shots in the clinch. Ward jabs, then lands a left hook. Kovalev lands a body shot. Ward fires back with more body shots. *Ward.
*
Round 9: Jabs to the body from Ward, they exchange power punches fairly evenly. More jabs from Wards, uppercut by Kovalev. Body shot from Ward, A jab and a right land for Ward. Another jab and right for Ward. Another jab from Ward. They exchange and Kovalev lands some slightly better shots but he's lost the round. *Ward.
*
Round 10: Left uppercut from Ward. Kovalev lands a jab. Ward lands two jabs, then Kovalev comes back with a jab. They trade jabs, and Kovalev lands another jab. Big left from Ward, a right hand from Kovalev, a left from Ward, and a jab for Ward. Ward lands to the body, Kovalev lands a left hook at the end of the round that tips it for me. Kovalev landed stiffer with his jabs in this round which made a slight difference. *Kovalev.
*
Round 11: Left hook from Ward. Ward jabs the body and head. Big left hook from Ward. Kovalev lands a jab, then a right. Ward answers with a jab, then lands a right to the body. *Ward.
*
Round 12: Big lefts from Ward. Then a jab, and another left hook. Kovlaev lands a jab. Another left hook from Ward. Jab to the body and right up top for Ward. Left hook from Kovalev. Ward lands some little shots in the clinch to the body. Left hook to the body from Kovalev, but Ward comes back with much harder body punches. Kovalev lands to the body again. Left hook for Ward, then some big body shots for Ward to end the round. *Ward.*

*Winner: 114-113 Ward
*
While I appear to be in the minority, I'm glad that every judge saw it this way, as for me this is the perfect score. This was a very close fight, but that doesn't mean the swing rounds are indiscernible, and I think someone properly scoring a fight should declare Ward the winner. I have no beef with people who scored it for Kovalev because just one close round could change it, but anyone calling this fight a robbery or a disgrace needs to learn how to score a fight.

----------------

Some other observations:

-Kellerman and Roy seemed to call the fight fairly. Lederman should retire, and Lampley got excited about Kovalev's shots but I think he was mostly neutral.

-Kovalev initiated a lot of the clinches in this fight so anyone bothered by them should be as upset with him. He tried to get Ward to stop working inside by tying him up and pushing him back.

-Kellerman touched on the perception that Kovalev is doing the hunting and carries more danger in his punches allowed near misses by him to influence the opinion of observers. I think this happened with casuals who weren't measuring the number of quality punches.

-Ward wons his rounds just as clearly as Kovalev did. He completely dominated a few rounds with his jab, and his body punches were landing super solidly while Kovalev started to fade a bit towards the end. I never thought Ward had conditioning problems and this fight validated that.

-Ward definitely did not look like his old self. He look like he shook off some lasting rust as the fight went on but he just does not twitch and feint and move like he used to. Still, I think a rematch favors Ward and Ward might look to be more aggressive the 2nd time around.


----------



## conradically (Jul 12, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> I just scored the fight again paying extremely close attention to the punches landed. I felt confident at the end of each round declaring who I thought the winner was. Here are my notes. I'm prepared to defend any round on this card.
> 
> Round 1-Kovalev lands a big jab, a 1-2, a combination through Ward's guard, which wins him the round as Ward just landed a few jabs to the body. *Kovalev.*
> 
> ...


this is the clear path for a Ward win. It hangs on rounds 3 and 12. However, his argument for those round sis pretty strong. In 3, he had the two hard head-snapping up-jabs. In 12, he closed the show very strong.


----------



## KO-KING (Nov 9, 2014)

Mr. Brain said:


> 6-5-1 is a win for whoever you gave the 6 to.


Ward 6... 113
Kovalev 5 113

One draw each is 114 each


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

conradically said:


> this is the clear path for a Ward win. It hangs on rounds 3 and 12. However, his argument for those round sis pretty strong. In 3, he had the two hard head-snapping up-jabs. In 12, he closed the show very strong.


I feel exactly the same way. I wasn't sure about the 12th especially on first watch, but seeing it again he closed it out very strong. The 3rd was a close tentative round but Ward did land those head-snapping jabs, which were easily the best punches of the quiet round.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

KO-KING said:


> I had it 114 each
> 
> Gave last draw
> 
> Could see 114 113 either way... No robbery


I think it's fairly easy to see Ward won the 12th, just having re-watched it myself. Though I didn't think so on first watch.


----------



## KO-KING (Nov 9, 2014)

Bogotazo said:


> I just scored the fight again paying extremely close attention to the punches landed. I felt confident at the end of each round declaring who I thought the winner was. Here are my notes. I'm prepared to defend any round on this card.
> 
> Round 1-Kovalev lands a big jab, a 1-2, a combination through Ward's guard, which wins him the round as Ward just landed a few jabs to the body. *Kovalev.*
> 
> ...


I had Sergey round 3, stunned ward with a glancing right


----------



## Archer (May 26, 2013)

Mr. Brain said:


> 6-5-1 is a win for whoever you gave the 6 to.


I had ward winning 6, kovalev 5, 1 even but you have for deduct the point for the knockdown. thus 114-114


----------



## KO-KING (Nov 9, 2014)

Bogotazo said:


> I think it's fairly easy to see Ward won the 12th, just having re-watched it myself. Though I didn't think so on first watch.


I had

First minute Kovalev then second was all bs

Third was ward

And I don't believe in who finished the stronger in the round in close rounds

It should be all 3 minutes for me

Anyway 114 113 for ward is gone

As long as no one is mallignagi retarded saying ward bossed the fight or fat Dan who had Sergey up by 5 after 9


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

KO-KING said:


> I had
> 
> First minute Kovalev then second was all bs
> 
> ...


What matters is who wins the round overall, which depends on the amount of clean punches landed. Dividing it into minutes like that is creating a new system that distorts the criteria. Fighters can steal rounds at the end even if you don't "believe" in it, you can't just make up new scoring criteria. I respect your view of the fight overall but it just irks me a bit when people incorporate their personal preferences into scoring.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

KO-KING said:


> I had Sergey round 3, stunned ward with a glancing right


Ward snapped Kovalev's head back multiple times with stiff jabs. I didn't see Ward visibly stunned at all enough to put a glancing right over those clear effective shots.


----------



## Drew101 (Jun 30, 2012)

114-113 Kovalev. 

Had Ward winning the 3rd (very close), 5, 7-9, and 11. Thought the 12th was very close, too. Given that there were a couple of swing rounds, I don't think it would be at all accurate to call this a robbery. I can easily see someone giving the fight to Ward, even if I didn't choose to follow the same scoring path. 

This was a well-contested boxing match with some nice ebb and flow, and when they broke out into fighting it was quite fun to watch, too. Definitely stoked for a rematch.


----------



## Strike (Jun 4, 2012)

A.C.S said:


> You have to score it round by round though, the first 4 rounds Ward didnt throw anything, I admit Kovalev was terrible in the second half but Ward was scared to throw in the first half, when I watched it I thought Ward won but then I scored it round by round and realised Ward didnt get going properly til round 7


I did. I thought Ward ended up sharing or winning the 3rd, which is ludicrous given that Kovalev hurt him badly in the second. Kovalev simply did fuck all. He did not press properly...he barely threw the right. He would land a jab and then end up to the left of Ward and throw another left hand...it was bizarre. You have one of the most potent right hands in the sport and when you find yourself a half step to the left of your opponent, you flick out a lazy left jab/backhand or go for a left hook rather than the right??!!

I have ZERO issue with anyone scoring it for Kovalev. It was tight. But for me...it was Ward. I'd say that I'd like to rewatch it and score carefully, but I wouldn't as I found it dull as fuck. I know I'm in a minority there too, and I appreciate boxing skills and clinics, but this fight was a drag for me.


----------



## KO-KING (Nov 9, 2014)

Bogotazo said:


> Ward snapped Kovalev's head back multiple times with stiff jabs. I didn't see Ward visibly stunned at all enough to put a glancing right over those clear effective shots.


Inside the first minute wards legs gave way a bit, right hand around his guard


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Drew101 said:


> 114-113 Kovalev.
> 
> Had Ward winning the 3rd (very close), 5, 7-9, and 11. Thought the 12th was very close, too. Given that there were a couple of swing rounds, I don't think it would be at all accurate to call this a robbery. I can easily see someone giving the fight to Ward, even if I didn't choose to follow the same scoring path.
> 
> This was a well-contested boxing match with some nice ebb and flow, and when they broke out into fighting it was quite fun to watch, too. Definitely stoked for a rematch.


I think I'm starting to settle in on a "path to victory" for each having seen the fight twice, and I agree with your card for all rounds except the 12th. I am now set in stone Ward won the 12th. lol.


----------



## KO-KING (Nov 9, 2014)

Strike said:


> I did. I thought Ward ended up sharing or winning the 3rd, which is ludicrous given that Kovalev hurt him badly in the second. Kovalev simply did fuck all. He did not press properly...he barely threw the right. He would land a jab and then end up to the left of Ward and throw another left hand...it was bizarre. You have one of the most potent right hands in the sport and when you find yourself a half step to the left of your opponent, you flick out a lazy left jab/backhand or go for a left hook rather than the right??!!
> 
> I have ZERO issue with anyone scoring it for Kovalev. It was tight. But for me...it was Ward. I'd say that I'd like to rewatch it and score carefully, but I wouldn't as I found it dull as fuck. I know I'm in a minority there too, and I appreciate boxing skills and clinics, but this fight was a drag for me.


But the thing is from what I gather (not any of these posts) people have ward the round because it was close and he did way better in 3 than 2

For me they both planned 2 good punches each in round 3, like you I've got no problem with anyone who scored it either way, but disagree with anyone who says it was clear

Anyway it was a solid fight... No idea why you didn't like it


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> I think it's fairly easy to see Ward won the 12th, just having re-watched it myself. Though I didn't think so on first watch.


I had to rewatch it too, but it's pretty clear for me


----------



## KO-KING (Nov 9, 2014)

I thought ward would win 116-112ish surprised it was as close at it was 

Thought Kovalev would take 2 of first 3 then finish stronger 

Didn't think ward would risk going aggressive early like he did


----------



## Strike (Jun 4, 2012)

KO-KING said:


> But the thing is from what I gather (not any of these posts) people have ward the round because it was close and he did way better in 3 than 2
> 
> For me they both planned 2 good punches each in round 3, like you I've got no problem with anyone who scored it either way, but disagree with anyone who says it was clear
> 
> Anyway it was a solid fight... No idea why you didn't like it


I found it dull.

I simply don't like fights where there is lots of tying up, lots of pot shots after low activity and when it's dirty. I think Ward is one of the dirtiest fighters around and it's massively overlooked because he is fucking brilliant. Same as Hopkins. I find it dire as a spectacle.


----------



## KO-KING (Nov 9, 2014)

Strike said:


> I found it dull.
> 
> I simply don't like fights where there is lots of tying up, lots of pot shots after low activity and when it's dirty. I think Ward is one of the dirtiest fighters around and it's massively overlooked because he is fucking brilliant. Same as Hopkins. I find it dire as a spectacle.


I don't think it's overlooked, look at how many people are upset ward got the decision in a 50/50 fight


----------



## Strike (Jun 4, 2012)

KO-KING said:


> I don't think it's overlooked, look at how many people are upset ward got the decision in a 50/50 fight


Aye fair enough. But I think those people in the main felt he lost because Kovalev threw more. To me... Kovalev looked amateurish at times last night...pawing with the jab, throwing backhanded jabs when to the left of Ward...and Ward looked like a quality boxer. Sadly...a the one who looked like the quality boxer was the one who spoiled to fuck (as he always does), the one who ducked low all the time, and the one who I don't ever enjoy watching. Kovalev is much more fun to watch and the lad can box as well as bang, but I thought he looked tired and clueless for long spells last night.


----------



## BobDigi5060 (Jul 15, 2012)

Haven't scored it, but I gave at least two of those close rounds to Kovalev. I don't see how Ward pulling it out even if he swept the last 4 rounds.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Strike said:


> I did. I thought Ward ended up sharing or winning the 3rd, which is ludicrous given that Kovalev hurt him badly in the second. Kovalev simply did fuck all. He did not press properly...he barely threw the right. He would land a jab and then end up to the left of Ward and throw another left hand...it was bizarre. You have one of the most potent right hands in the sport and when you find yourself a half step to the left of your opponent, you flick out a lazy left jab/backhand or go for a left hook rather than the right??!!
> 
> I have ZERO issue with anyone scoring it for Kovalev. It was tight. But for me...it was Ward. I'd say that I'd like to rewatch it and score carefully, but I wouldn't as I found it dull as fuck. I know I'm in a minority there too, and I appreciate boxing skills and clinics, but this fight was a drag for me.


Yeah I see what you mean the third round was a slow pace from Kovalev but I thought he managed to get it, one of the closest of the fight but just thought Ward was abit too negative so he let Kovalev land the better shots


----------



## KO-KING (Nov 9, 2014)

Strike said:


> Aye fair enough. But I think those people in the main felt he lost because Kovalev threw more. To me... Kovalev looked amateurish at times last night...pawing with the jab, throwing backhanded jabs when to the left of Ward...and Ward looked like a quality boxer. Sadly...a the one who looked like the quality boxer was the one who spoiled to fuck (as he always does), the one who ducked low all the time, and the one who I don't ever enjoy watching. Kovalev is much more fun to watch and the lad can box as well as bang, but I thought he looked tired and clueless for long spells last night.


True

I had segey up 4v2 I believe

That's 58 - 55...3 point advantage and he lost it after that


----------



## Strike (Jun 4, 2012)

A.C.S said:


> Yeah I see what you mean the third round was a slow pace from Kovalev but I thought he managed to get it, one of the closest of the fight but just thought Ward was abit too negative so he let Kovalev land the better shots


No argument from me on that. Personally I am happy to score rounds 10-10 and I feel more judges should do it, but for whatever reason it is unpopular. If 10-10 was just widely accepted, then I'd probably have given 3 rounds from last night as that.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/800260387169935361


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

I have a feeling a lot of those scoring it for Ward have a tendency to let the last 30 seconds of a round overshadow the rest of it


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

The poll results speak for themselves. I will rewatch this fight soon with a scorecard


----------



## Slimtrae (Aug 10, 2015)

Just watched it. Great tactical fight: emphasis (tactical).
1-3 Kov
4-5 Ward 
6 Kov
7-9 Ward
10 Kov
11-12 Ward

7-5= 115-113 minus KD: 114-113 Ward.
Kov has the best headlock in the game.

Ward's bodywork was great. 
Kov was the aggressor, in a following since-not as in cutting the ring off.
End result. While Kov had the harder shots- that doesn't negate Ward's power shots. Especially if punchsts were correct. 126 vs 116...too close to call.
Oh, nice the way Ward would get little and go under Kov's shots.
7-5 either way..no robbery.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Strike said:


> No argument from me on that. Personally I am happy to score rounds 10-10 and I feel more judges should do it, but for whatever reason it is unpopular. If 10-10 was just widely accepted, then I'd probably have given 3 rounds from last night as that.


I've always tended to look down on it ever since finding out Angelo Poletti scored 10 even rounds for Duran-Leonard I. Utterly ridiculous, but admittedly just as unfair to hold it against especially since the right man won anyway.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

And that's Duran's compulsory mention for the thread squared.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

6-6- in rounds with the knockdown being the deciding factor for Sergei in my book.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Bryan Armen Graham (The Guardian) - 115-112 to Kovalev

Chris Mannix (Yahoo! Sports) - 115-112 Kovalev

Kevin Iole (Yahoo! Sports) 114-113 Ward

Lance Pugmire (LA Times) 115-112 Kovalev

Dylan Hernandez (LA Times) 114-113 Ward

Dan Rafael (ESPN) - 115-112 Kovalev"..

Stephen A. Smith (ESPN) .Kovalev winning by two rounds..."

Marcellus Wiley (ESPN) Draw

Arash Markazi (ESPN) Kovalev won 117-110 

Dougie Fischer (Ring Magazine) Kovalev 114-113 

Michael Rosenthal (Ring Magazine) 114-113 Ward

Ryan Songalia (Ring Magazine) - 115-112 Kovalev

Al Bernstein (Showtime Sports) Had Kovalev winning

Bob Velin (USA Today Sports) - 114-113 Kovalev

Tom Craze (Bad Left Hook) - 114-113 Ward

Scott Christ (Bad Left Hook) 115-112 Kovalev

George Willis (NY Post) 114-113 Ward

Mike Sloan (Sherdog) - 115-112 Kovalev

Steve Kim (Max Boxing) - 115-112 Kovalev

BoxingScene - 114-113 Ward

Lyle Fitzsimmons (CBS Sports) - 114-113 Ward

Forbes - 114-113 Kovalev

The Associated Press - 116-111 Kovalev

Kevin McRae (Bleacher Report) - 116-111 for Kovalev

Fraser Coffeen (Bloody Elbow) - 115-112 Kovalev

Dieter Kurtenbach (Fox Sports) - 116-111 for Kovalev

Gareth A. Davies (The Telegraph) 115-112 Kovalev

Jesse Granger (Las Vegas Sun) - 115-112 Kovalev

Jack Jorgensen (FanSided) Kovalev won

Johnny Nelson (Sky Sports) Draw

Harold Lederman (HBO Sports) - 116-111 Kovalev

Phil D. Jay (WBN - World Boxing News) - 114-113 Ward

Andreas Hale (Champions Fight) Draw

Boxing Monthly Magazine 114-113 Kovalev

Bill Simmons (The Ringer) Kovalev won

Roy Jones Jr Roy Jones Jr. "I had it a draw or Sergey Kovalev by one point!"

Larry merchant - Kovalev

Jim Lampley - Kovalev

Robert Garcia - Kovalev

Vasyl Lomachenko - Kovalev

Abel Sanchez - Kovalev

Paulie Malinaggi - Ward

Paul 'Smitty' Smith (Inside this corner) - Ward

Eddie Hearn - Ward 114-113


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

A.C.S said:


> 114-113 Kovalev
> 
> Same as the judges but I gave Kovalev round 10, I cant really see how Ward won round 3 Kovalev was doing well


Im going to have to watch the fight agin but I felt Kovalev won round 3 clearly as well. At the time I thought people were giving it to Ward because he done better thn he had in the previous rounds and came back well from the knockdown. That happens all the time, its like pity scoring but ill need to watch the round again. Most rounds were tight so many could swing tbf.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1233231016753673



" The knockdown should have been the difference in this fight. IMO The BEST u can do for Andre is make it 6-6 in rounds That would be 114-113 for Kovalev "


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Chatty said:


> Im going to have to watch the fight agin but I felt Kovalev won round 3 clearly as well. At the time I thought people were giving it to Ward because he done better thn he had in the previous rounds and came back well from the knockdown. That happens all the time, its like pity scoring but ill need to watch the round again. Most rounds were tight so many could swing tbf.


I'm making a compilation of "swing round" clips focusing on the punches landed. Not a realistic way to score a round but an interesting tool for discussion I hope. I still maintain Ward won the 3rd on the 3 cleanest punches in the whole round, stiff jabs that snapped Kovalev's head back.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

thehook13 said:


> Bryan Armen Graham (The Guardian) - 115-112 to Kovalev
> 
> Chris Mannix (Yahoo! Sports) - 115-112 Kovalev
> 
> ...


Kyle McLachlan (Bad Left Hook/Bloody Elbow) - 114-113 Kovalev


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

:rofl vasyls english is coming along nicely


----------



## Medicine (Jun 4, 2013)

Obviously most people had kovalev winning with a handful saying Ward 114-113. The online Black supremacist crowd however seem to think Ward dominated...LMAO


----------



## JohnAnthony (Jun 6, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> Bryan Armen Graham (The Guardian) - 115-112 to Kovalev
> 
> Chris Mannix (Yahoo! Sports) - 115-112 Kovalev
> 
> ...


interesting.

I tell you what boxing is a weird sport.

I've always been in agreement that there needs to be an adjustment in the scoring of boxing some how.

I hate the fact that a fighter could dominate 5 rounds in a fight, there could be 7 close rounds that could go either way, and that fighter could lose.

this fight for example, I felt kovalev dominated the rounds he won.

The rounds ward won, there was nothing in them, and you could make a case for giving them either way.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> :rofl vasyls english is coming along nicely


Kovalev is his friend, they share the same promoter. Of course he has a bias. Ward won it with an ATG performance.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> Kovalev is his friend, they share the same promoter. Of course he has a bias. Ward won it with an ATG performance.


I notice you choose 1 video to question Vasyls credibility yet ignore the mountain of scores in the previous post


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Dealt_with said:


> Kovalev is his friend, they share the same promoter. Of course he has a bias. Ward won it with an ATG performance.


You mean same manager (Egis Klimas)? He's got a fairly interesting backstory.

LA Times: A boxing manager thrives with talented fighters from Eastern Europe


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> You mean same manager (Egis Klimas)? He's got a fairly interesting backstory.
> 
> LA Times: A boxing manager thrives with talented fighters from Eastern Europe


Yeah sorry that's what I meant


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> I notice you choose 1 video to question Vasyls credibility yet ignore the mountain of scores in the previous post


I don't care about anyone's scores, I know what I saw.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> I don't care about anyone's scores, I know what I saw.


No one cares about your score then


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> No one cares about your score then


Yeah, and? Ward UD12


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> Yeah, and? Ward UD12


 you dont care what anyone thinks, no one cares what you think. makes me wonder why you post on a forum full of strangers opinions :rofl


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

ATG performance :rofl :rofl :rofl


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

As long as there is a rematch, I'm happy. Soon, not 3 years down the fucking line


----------



## TeddyL (Oct 5, 2013)

A fight that like should be nothing other than a draw. 

Neither should of celebrated victory.


----------



## Kush (May 24, 2013)

114-113 Ward


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Mr. Brain said:


> 6-5-1 is a win for whoever you gave the 6 to.


No it isn't. There was a knockdown.


----------



## El-Terrible (Jun 5, 2013)

paloalto00 said:


> I have a feeling a lot of those scoring it for Ward have a tendency to let the last 30 seconds of a round overshadow the rest of it


Big time! No better example of that than round 11!


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

@Cableaddict

To your closed "did Kovalev threw the fight" thread

In a way Kovalev punches a little like Jameel McCline, obviously a much better boxer but going forward while throwing that right is a little like Jameel.
Explains how Kovalev is so much more dangerous early in the fight because with fresh legs there's really a lot of force behind it, not that he becomes feather fisted later on but the real "oh shit, wtf did just hit me" factor disappears as the fight goes by.
McCline was also a tremendous hitter early in fight, real "fuck, what did I just get in with" kind of power. But he really faded as fights went on. Even if he didn't have that many stoppages early, he just lacked skills never power.

But it's also pretty tiring because Kovalev is really putting it all in his shots. Even his jabs.
They're power shots because they're thrown like power shots.
He can't do something like Golovkin who's doing 70-80 punches a round and keep the artillery going because Sergey's technique is more tiring.

Because Kovalev his feet are moving forward while he's throwing punches it makes finishing a hurt opponent harder because he's constantly going out of his ideal range to a place where his long arms are clumsy and his opponent can clinch easier.
And it makes throwing (accurate) follow up shots harder, which is also a problem because his techique limits his ability to throw in high volume. (If he decides to throw bombs non stop trying to force a stoppage, he's gassed within 2 rounds)
He throws 2 shots, maybe 3. Then he has to reset because he's no longer in a range where he's able to be at his best. This means he has to jump back which is also tiring.

Sergey knows this, which is why he didn't go all out for the knockout against Ward and Hopkins.

Kovalev taking it "easy" is probably just a result of him getting tired (+ the bodyshots) and being on focused on outboxing his opponent first and foremost.

Look how he fought after he knocked Hopkins down.
2 punches, backs off, 2-3 punches backs off again etc. etc.

He focuses on outboxing an opponent first and foremost.
The stoppage is just going to be the result of him outboxing his opponent and landing those hurtful shots.

So no, I don't think Kovalev threw the fight.

Kovalev knows finishing an opponent when you can throw at most 2-3 power shots at a time before resetting isn't exactly ideal, especially against a crafty spoiler like Hopkins or Ward so he's just focused on doing what he does best and that is trying to outbox the other man.
If he's conclusively outboxing the other guy the stoppage will come naturally with his power, and if the other guy is still standing by round 12 clearly things would have gone worse if Sergey had tried to do his best Roman Gonzales impression.


----------



## techks (Jun 4, 2013)

Ward 114-113

7 rounds to 5

Will go in more detail probably in another thread. Kovalev 6-6 is understandable too with the knock down edging it. I gave Ward the 10th but can see why one would give that to Kovalev. Not a robbery calm down. Both guys could've done more but both technical I enjoyed it.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

I had it 7 rounds to 5 for Kovalev plus the knockdown. There are 2 rounds that were close enough I wouldn't argue them too much, though.

Flip those and I have it 7-5 the other way.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Quick note-this feels good. Arguing and debating about a close fight between two top fighters with no ugly elements of controversy feels good. We're all talking about it, everyone's writing about it. Boxing needed this.


----------



## conradically (Jul 12, 2013)

Ward highlights from the much-debated round 12


----------



## kenny black (Jun 5, 2013)

I thought Ward won 4 rounds. 7,8,9,11


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

There's just no way Ward won round ten, yet all three judges gave it to him. (Once again, a good argument for encouraging 10-10 rounds)

That's a huge sticking point for me. 

I don't really GAF, especially since I don't think Sergey did near as much as he should have, and a rematch is good for boxing, but I'm never going to concede that Ward won the fight, either.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

[QUOTE="Lunny, post: 2757896, member: 5"*]I've not even seen the fight and I voted *Kov cos I'm that kind of guy.[/QUOTE]

You and the three judges.:sad5


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

Instead of 


Cableaddict said:


> There's just no way Ward won round ten, yet all three judges gave it to him. (Once again, a good argument for encouraging 10-10 rounds)
> 
> That's a huge sticking point for me.
> 
> I don't really GAF, especially since I don't think Sergey did near as much as he should have, and a rematch is good for boxing, but I'm never going to concede that Ward won the fight, either.


Instead of 10-10, I usually take note of all close rounds that could have gone either way and split them. After round 4 I was actually looking to give Ward rounds until he put himself back in the fight


----------



## ISPEAKUMTROOTH (Jun 10, 2014)

I had Kov by a round or two but wont argue as they were cunting hard rounds to call in the most part.Called Ward on points pre fight and after the first 2 i thought he had no chance but he did claw his way back in but didnt think he did enough.
What i find a wee bit hard to swallow is that most of the very tight rounds all went one way although again,im not going to argue over the ending.


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

Let's be honest though, Ward was going to get the decision as long as he survived


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

paloalto00 said:


> Let's be honest though, Ward was going to get the decision as long as he survived


Come on now, he won by a single point. If he hadn't won the 12th he would have lost. Saying all he had to do was survive is a stretch. These weren't Canelo-like scorecards.


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Come on now, he won by a single point. If he hadn't won the 12th he would have lost. Saying all he had to do was survive is a stretch. These weren't Canelo-like scorecards.


I'm not referring to the scores, but who is promoter is. Roc Nation already gave their guy a bullshit draw


----------



## homeless_holmes (May 31, 2013)

I haven't gotten a chance to watch the fight yet, but IMO Kovalev won.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

3, 5, 7, 8, 9, 11, 12 for Ward. 1, 2 + KD, 4, 6, 10 for Kovalev. 114-113 Ward, but no problem with a Kovalev card as one round is the difference in a win.


----------



## Bjj_Boxer (Jun 17, 2013)

I had it 6-6, Kovalev won due to the knockdown


----------



## VinoVeritas (Nov 14, 2015)

Easy fight to score.

116-111 Kovalev

No way Ward won.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

VinoVeritas said:


> Easy fight to score.
> 
> 116-111 Kovalev
> 
> No way Ward won.


:lol:


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

It's been a week, I think it's time to let it go


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> :lol:


I had the same score, with 2 rounds being tossups


----------

